# Egg Share at Darlington - Complicated



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi

I am thinking of going into egg share.
can anyone let me know what will actually happen?
i am actually going to be a donor.

is it true that they will give you your go at IVF/ICSI whilst doing egg share?
I'd be gratful for any advice! any at all!!

Thanks
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am in the very first stages so not as experience as others but I will be egg sharing and was told by my Consultant that my body will be in-sync with the lady who is receiving my eggs so that her body is ready to received my eggs at the correct time.  I am just about to start having the blood tests to ensure I am ok to do this.

At what stage are you at, have you had your tests?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Caroline

I dont know if this following post helps



> This is for people thinking of egg- sharing or just wanting to refresh on whats required etc,
> 
> The basics:
> 
> ...


I do hope it does if theres anything i can help with feel free to shout

Emxx


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks

I've had a read through this and it makes allot more sense.
i'm just wondereing what to expect from it....

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad its making more sense, I am going for my blood tests on Thursday as my AF has arrived today and DH will be having a sperm test before the next consultation then we can hopefully get moving with treatment

L x


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

We have sperm frozen will we be able to use that if we do egg share?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I believe so, the egg share becomes seperate once you have given half of your eggs, you then concentrate on getting them together with the sperm via IVF etc and then they get planted back inside you.


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

and this is paid for by the other couple?  

told you didn't know anything?!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure exactly as I think everywhere is different.  I was told our costs would reduce from around £3.5k to £400 but you are NHS so I don't know what your costs if any would be.  Sorry


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

well i'll be doing the egg share at a different hospital to where i'm having my ICSI done....
it's so confusing!
maybe i should stop being impaitent and find out on thursday!?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah right slightly confusing then, write down all your questions and make sure you ask them about all your concerns etc on Thursday.  Sorry I can't be of more help  

L x


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

It was great THANKS!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I hope you get all the info you need tomorrow, please let us know how it goes and any extra info you can tell me I would appreciate.  I am going for FSH test tomorrow then going away on Friday for the weekend with the girls so I look forward to catching up with you next week    L xxx


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

i'm actually wondering what will be said tonight, i'm not sure!
DP thinks it's going to be the same as last time, though this was is about Egg share, he thinks it's just ICSI!

i told him last night he didn't have to go if he didn't want to, the look i got back told me i shoudln't have said something so stupid! he looked a bit annoyed! well at least i know that it is what he wants!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How did the meeting go


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

The meeting was good, it was a presentation really!

i managed to save £150 (its normally the cost of the consulatantcy) because we booked on the night we didn't have to pay. 

it was intresting, i had heard most of it before.....whe i was at the infomation session at JCUH but it felt different, and for some reason right because it felt homely and a sucessful place! does that make sense. it feels comfating and that they will look after you!

i actually can't wait for this appointment.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

HI Caroline

Glad to hear you had a good meeting and even better that you saved £150!!!  It's good to hear you feel comfortable with the whole process now and excited to get to the next appointment, I think it is the day before mine feels like ages away but hopefully they will arrive very soon!!!


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

the appointment i'm going to next week is my follow up apt and going to see when tx can start!

the one on 23rd is the very first consultation and finding out infomation and having tests done and whats going to happen really! so not really sure what to expect then...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How exciting....  

The one we have on 24th is our 2nd consultation I have had an FSG test and other bloods HIV, HEP b,c etc and so has DH and also he has had a sperm test done so will get the results from them and so I am hoping we can get moving on 24th but as I am egg sharing not expecting to start until the new year as you have to be paired up and then sync your cycles before treatment starts....


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

it's good if it your second consultation. i had all my tests done previosuly at JCUH but they say they want them all done again so i will go to my GP's and get them done! feel like a pin cushion! 

it could be a great new years present for you!

i am hoping that with the JCUH apt i will get moving soon but have been told that there is no dates for tx until feb...but i have been told that i would be on the jan cycle for Egg Share. i was told they have lots of donors with blue eyes and brown hair waiting so they will get us paire pretty much straight away.

is it true you go on the pill till your paired up?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hopefully it means we can get the ball rolling. We didn't have to pay for the tests just the sperm swim test. I hope it will be good news for 2008 and I will get a nice new bundle!!! 

That's fantastic news just think we may be travelling the journey together, I am so glad I have found you as there didn't seem many that were egg sharing on here. 

I believe it is true you are put on the pill whilst you are paired up so they can control your cycle better.

Have you signed up for the free Infertility guide from http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1131.html I found it very useful.


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

i hoped i would find someone on the same journey around the same time. i will just have tp hope we start at the same time too!

your on your second consultation though... so will have to see where your at when i'm told whats going to happen at my first.
are you doing ICSI? or standard IVF?

i have heard that you have to pay extra for the ICSI?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure which route yet I think it will depend on the results of the sperm swim test.  

We were told if we were egg sharing the costs would be £400 all in (with the exception of consultations costs) but I do need to check this on 24th.  Also the ICSI is more expensive I think it sounds better as we have had unexplained fertiflity for 4.5yrs and so the ICSI will be more precise, but need to discuss this also.


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

my DP did his and got his frozen the start of the year. he has been told it was his best sample out of 4!
so were hopefully going to use that!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How come his has been frozen?


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

JCUH said they wanted a frozen sample! didn't want to disagree! but glad they did if it's his best sample!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

OH right thats good, are you going for ICSI or just the IVF?


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

we have to go for ICSI


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I think that sounds better from the literature I have read anyway.

Take care and keep me posted as I will you xxxxx


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

Will do!
xx


----------

